# MTNL too would offer 2mbps net connection start next year



## maximus999 (Dec 17, 2006)

-----"Net to break speed barrier:

_IT minister Dayanidhi Maran with President A.P.J. Abdul Kalam in New Delhi on Thursday. (AFP)

New Delhi, Dec. 14: Those who find Internet speed of 256 kbps a trifle slow have reason to cheer. The government is planning to soon provide unlimited Internet speeds.

Come January, Bharat Sanchar Nigam (BSNL) would provide Internet speed of 2 mbps for its broadband subscribers.

“Starting with 1 mbps, we would upgrade the Internet broadband speed to reach a minimum of 2 mbps by early next year,” said A.K. Sinha, chairman of BSNL.

IT and communications minister Dayananidhi Maran said as the country was moving towards an era of unlimited bandwidth, the Centre would “re-write” the broadband policy, bidding adieu to 256 kbps speed limit and providing greater speeds.

Speaking at the inauguration of the India Telecom 2006 summit, Maran added, “Maximising broadband coverage is a challenge for the telecom industry, which is targeting 9 million broadband connections by 2007.”

Maran said BSNL was targeting 5 million connections by 2007, providing an impetus to the broadband sector which boasts of 3 million subscribers.

The minister said the government would invest $20 million for the growth of the telecom sector in the country. He hoped that all schools, health institutions and panchayats would have broadband by 2008.

*Telecom PSU Mahanagar Telephone Nigam (MTNL) is working on aggressive schemes to offer bandwidth at a greater speed of 2mbps and would unveil the plan in January, said MTNL sources.*

Private player Bharti Airtel is also believed to be sprucing up its infrastructure to provide broadband speed at 1 mbps and higher.

Broadband Internet access is a high data-transmission Internet connection where speeds can go up to 30 mega bits per second (mbps)_.-----"

Source :*www.telegraphindia.com/1061215/asp/business/story_7142265.asp


Dunno how long would it take to actually get implemented...and other thing ; this time too im sure delhi would again get an upperhand considering upgrade to 2 mbps....like us mumbai users never got that 256kbps full day unlimited plan...like delhi MTNL users have since long.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 17, 2006)

chill man , if mtnl does it would be great .


----------



## blueshift (Dec 17, 2006)

I would be happy if they upgrade my 256kbps connection to unlimited 512kbps at the same price.
_MTNL Zindabad_


----------



## forever (Dec 17, 2006)

yipeeee, finally some good news for airtel fanatics like mysel , i wuld like them to upgrade my 128k plan to 512k , thats all , i wuld be more than happy


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 17, 2006)

maximus999 said:
			
		

> New Delhi, Dec. 14: Those who find Internet speed of 256 kbps a trifle slow have reason to cheer. The government is planning to soon provide *unlimited Internet speeds*.



Wow , what will be a unlimited speed like?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2006)

^^
Exactly, what's unlimited? The cap is global


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 17, 2006)

who wants 2mbps....if they do what they say ...india would have been ahead of US .....i am happy with even 512kbps...yeah but that should be cheap...else no point in starting these schemes else it be just be for corporates and smaller firms


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 17, 2006)

Thats' great news man...

MTNL Zindabad.....


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 17, 2006)

Eagerly waiting for it's early implementation.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Dec 17, 2006)

the most important piece of information is "to be unveiled in jan" that means they have worked out tit bits of the scheme.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 17, 2006)

yeah BSNL MTNL Bhai Bhai... so if BSNL goes MTNL will surelly follow... egger to see what they do with our 2MBPS business account... well if its 256 to 1MBPS then its gonna be a 4 times... so can i expect 2MBPS to 8MBPS


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 18, 2006)

An excellent prospect for me that BSNL will also start providing such speeds provided that is offered with an unlimited offer @ a reasonable price.... !!!!


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 18, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> so can i expect 2MBPS to 8MBPS



god bless thee


----------



## mail2and (Dec 18, 2006)

Go MTNL Go! MTNL is the best ISP in India, with the least downtimes, and the best upload/download speeds. The only think lacking in their service is that they do not have an unlimited plan for Mumbai. Once they launch an unlimited plan here, as is stated, I'll jump on to MTNL the next day .

Their service is also the best, if you keep the lineman happy.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 18, 2006)

off topic :any idea which unlimited internet providers are available in gurgaon


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 18, 2006)

Let,s see what is the response if Sify once they roll out. I will be the first to abandon if they do not keep up.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 18, 2006)

good news


----------



## techno_funky (Dec 18, 2006)

oh baby baby is this sweet n00s or what baby
**dances around the room ,albeit the shocked looks on his parents faces**


----------



## hash!! (Dec 18, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> off topic :any idea which unlimited internet providers are available in gurgaon


doesnt airtel have its lines in gurgaon? im frm delhi... and i have a 256kbps unlimited conn. frm airtel... tho it does suck... 

newayz... internet in india is sourced frm singapore, from what i know... i saw a trace route file which had SingTel as the source... and i guess mbps connections r gonna cost a bomb initially... but then yea, its a competitive mkt, so even the private providers r gonna come up wid similar speeds... and i read that IPtv's also gonna be launched next year... wishful thinkin....
but yea, we'l keep on waitin, like we wait for downloads to complete @ 20kbps...


----------



## webgenius (Dec 18, 2006)

well said Hash. Well, BSNL has promised to roll out the plans in January. I doubt their capacity.


----------



## subhajitmaji (Dec 21, 2006)

*1mbps at Existing Tariff for MTNL subscribers*

*New Delhi, Dec. 20*: The government today announced that MTNL would upgrade all its existing broadband subscribers to 1 mbps Internet speed at existing rates from Januray 1.

*www.telegraphindia.com/1061221/asp/business/story_7165841.asp

Thats a gr888 news for MTNL subscribers...
Lets wait n watch when BSNL takes a similar step...


----------



## hash!! (Dec 21, 2006)

hope airtel takes that step too....
amen


----------



## forever (Dec 21, 2006)

hash!! said:
			
		

> hope airtel takes that step too....
> amen


amen


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 21, 2006)

Ahoy Sify are you listening???


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 21, 2006)

great news 

so what about about airtel and sify??


----------



## soham (Dec 21, 2006)

1 Mbps Unlimited At 900 Bucks Would Be Great. Would Have Been Better If It Was 2 Mbps


----------



## maximus999 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thats RocKiNg NeWs man!!!! 


I think 2mbps  connectivity also wouldnt take much time.....probably......3rd qtr.


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

Awww....Pinch me! I was planning to upgrade to 256kbps unlimited from my existing Rs.590 plan! Now this is....!!!???


----------



## blueshift (Dec 22, 2006)

I am still on 199 plan. Will I too get an upgrade?

And i don't think this upgrade will take time to be implemented in Mumbai.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Dec 23, 2006)

Waiting for new year very eagerly .. 1 mbps is a great upgrade.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 23, 2006)

But Mtnl hasn't announced anything yet ??? So i have still doubts


----------



## mediator (Dec 23, 2006)

^^Me too haven't seen this news in newspapers yet!


----------



## panchamk (Dec 24, 2006)

blueshift said:
			
		

> And i don't think this upgrade will take time to be implemented in Mumbai.



Bless ya!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 26, 2006)

No 2 mbps plan for unlimited users .only for limited data transfer , it ws on times of india newspaper  . Indian broadband is pathetic


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 26, 2006)

@ssdivisiongermany1933
common yaar leaving the unlimited plan have a look at the other plans with 2mbps speed....they look so attractive nw!
I guess there shud be a price drop for unlimited plan.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Dec 27, 2006)

well, MTNL has finally announced it.
i saw ads on TV and newspaper on 25th.
it said all plans would be upgraded to 2mbps at existing rates.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 27, 2006)

Nope not all, not the unlimited ones


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Dec 31, 2006)

What about night unlimited, will they upgrade that toooooooooo


----------



## mediator (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok guys, its just 3 more hrs to go. Lets see the upgradation!


----------



## blueshift (Dec 31, 2006)

ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> What about night unlimited, will they upgrade that toooooooooo


No


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 31, 2006)

Cool


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2006)

BSNL also announced they provides 2Mbps  Internet speed at existing rates in all plans from Januray 1


----------



## webgenius (Dec 31, 2006)

Will the Home500 users get 2mbps or 256kbps at night during NU timings?


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 1, 2007)

I got no change in speed or d/l limit till now .... anyone got a change?


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 1, 2007)

neither i have got any change...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 1, 2007)

BSNL has started giving speed boost but MTNL hasn't ... it's 11:18 am and still no change in speed or limit.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

Yaah No speed increase from Mtnl till now


----------



## blueshift (Jan 1, 2007)

No change here too.
I think we have to bug 1504.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

is 2mbps is for 590_NU plan user toooo ??


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 1, 2007)

Called up 1504 .. they said that there is some problem going on and it will take 3-4 days for implementation.
Everyone keep bugging 1504.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

hehehehehhehehe


----------



## prabhatmohit (Jan 1, 2007)

has BSNL conn. been upgraded to 2 mbps? r u getting gud d/l sppeeds?


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

Bad News for 590_NU user , No 2 Mbps upgrade , the users will have to stick with 256 kbps only.


----------



## mediator (Jan 1, 2007)

hemant_mathur said:
			
		

> Called up 1504 .. they said that there is some problem going on and it will take 3-4 days for implementation.
> Everyone keep bugging 1504.


Heh, nice way to improve ur conversation skills!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

In Delhi it's postponed for a week


----------



## mediator (Jan 1, 2007)

^^^what about mtnl 590 night unlimited plan?? Will it get some boost toooo??


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

No 590 unlimited won't get any boost


----------



## mediator (Jan 1, 2007)

ugh!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 1, 2007)

2 mbps is nothingh more than a fool's paradise for us . 400 mb for 2mbps .sounds  amazing
__________
it i'll take atleast 5 yrs to mature indian broadband service


----------



## panchamk (Jan 1, 2007)

Mofos should at least have added a 1 mbps increase to the NU users. Or made the 1 Gb limit a DAILY instead of a MONTHLY limit.

Listen: "Yeah, that's right! We're offering you hundred litre water bottles for Rs 40 only. Really. Screw Bisleri and Aquafina! Are they offering hundred litre water bottles? They're not! We are! Buy now! Hundred litres of water for all! Mega cheap!"

And inside the water bottles, there are only two litres of water. What the f***? Where's the other 98 litres? Yeah, that 2 litres is the free limit, sir. If you want to fill up the rest, it's 10 rupees per millilitre. MTNL ranked number one in customer satisfaction!

Digit magazine should run an article on this scam, especially on the ridiculous monthly data cap amounts.


----------



## anispace (Jan 1, 2007)

so basically nothing new for MTNL users in 2007. No change in speed, data caps, no new plans... nothin.


----------



## mediator (Jan 1, 2007)

Basically, a strategy to leech more money from existing users.....limited plan users!


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 2, 2007)

mtnl su*k
bsnl user get 2mbps from 1jan
and 1gb free for 250rs that's cool

mtnl murdabad!


----------



## shaunak (Jan 2, 2007)

Lets do some mathematics:

2Mbps = *2097152 bits per second.* ---------------[1]

400MB =  3200 Megabits = 3355443200 bits. -------------------[2]

therefore,
seconds taken to exaust [2] using [1] = 3355443200/2097152 = 1600 seconds 
Time takes to exhaust: *= 26.67 MINs*
*Less than half an hour.*

All measurements/ conversions confer to the  National Institute of Standards

*I REST MY CASE*


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 2, 2007)

Good calculations


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2007)

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/1681/newspaperrt3.jpg

news clipping is fake and compute generated . just for fun .


----------



## mediator (Jan 2, 2007)

^^Nice one....I started to read it seriously!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2007)

^^ Hehe


----------



## anispace (Jan 2, 2007)

no upgrade for NU



> *mumbai.mtnl.net.in/triband/htm/tariff.htm#tariff




they could have atleast increased the data caps to about 5GB per month or something. whats the point of offering 2Mbps if u can only download 400MB per month?


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 2, 2007)

man, they can't be so dumb, come on!
maybe they are trying things out, and would soon switch all plans to 2mbps.

and by the way, i never thought 2mbps would come to india in 2007.i was thinking along the lines of 2010 for 2mbps.
i think in 4 - 5 months they would sort things out


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 3, 2007)

let's hope for the best


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 3, 2007)

blackleopard92 said:
			
		

> man, they can't be so dumb, come on!



Iam sorry but they actually *are* dumb, not just them but every other indian ISP.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm on MTNL night unlimited and I'm getting 1.52 Mbps. Only in the daytime of course. At night I'm getting a maximum speed of 100 Kbps. I thought MTNL was increasing speeds for everyone except NU users.
Best surprise I ever had.

EDIT: Just hit 134 Kbps from direct FTP download during free hours. Woo hoo!


----------



## mediator (Jan 4, 2007)

^^Whattttt???? I'll try dlding sumthing tomorrow! lets see...


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 4, 2007)

Don't know but I'm going to take advantage of it while I can.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 4, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Don't know but I'm going to take advantage of it while I can.


I am getting jealous, very jealous.

on brighter side, maybe 590NU has hopes.
way to go luke!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 4, 2007)

The customer care executives told me tht tht the upgrade of the speed was being done exchange by exchange and would be complete within a week....so if ne MTNL delhi users start getting higher speeds like drvarunmehta do post here with ur location in delhi.
@drvarunmehta....whats ur location in delhi dude?


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 4, 2007)

Not Delhi, Mumbai.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 5, 2007)

in daytime, my router is showing 2048 download and 256kbps upload.
guess 590NU got their speed as well.
it happen around 11:00 sudden disconnection and reconnection. 
biggest surprise.

now, let's wait till 12:00. whether they downgrade speed or not.


----------



## mediator (Jan 5, 2007)

^^Brother, mine is also 590 NU. Can u please tell on which date u got ur broadband?? I'm getting frustrated here seeing everyone getting 2 Mbps now except me.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 5, 2007)

today, just now
i live in rohini, and connected to badli exchange


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 6, 2007)

Im on a Home plan of 256 Kbps and 700 MB D/load Limit and my d/load speed is 160 Kbps. I knw its been upgraded to 2mbps, but how to confirm tat i hv the speed equivalent to 2 mbps, any tools ???? Im from Mumbai...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 6, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> *img396.imageshack.us/img396/1681/newspaperrt3.jpg
> 
> news clipping is fake and compute generated . just for fun .


 

I took it seriously until i found tat it  is computer generated ..lol 

BTW, how u do it bro,seriously can u explain ????

 (i hope this is real and not again computer generated..) 


Cheers n e-peace....
__________


			
				kenshin1988 said:
			
		

> Check this out...
> 
> ^^...just go to 192.168.1.1
> and check out ur router up and down streams..


 
In wat section  shud i look in ???? Please hv ur say.... 


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 6, 2007)

ashu said:
			
		

> I took it seriously until i found tat it  is computer generated ..lol
> 
> BTW, how u do it bro,seriously can u explain ????



lol , btw i didn't do any photoshopping. 'This site' generates newspaper clippings for u. you can input name of the paper , headline and the news. try it.


----------



## mediator (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey, thanks for the link man!! Thats cool for making pranks!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey i have started getting 2mbps on my TriB combo 500 plan....
i am getting 225KBPS as the average download..tht means 1.8mbps speed...
btw mtnl website is giving accurate speed test results...


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ Same here.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess in delhi they have upgraded the speed of 590NU users also as my friend is also getting 1.7 Mbps...but dunno abt the speed at night...


----------



## rohus24 (Jan 7, 2007)

hey got 2 mpbs in navi mumbai!


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 7, 2007)

in router panel, goto status tab and select ADSL in the lf hand side to view connect speed


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

Its mind boggling! 214.17 KB/s => aprox. 44 minutes remaining for aprox.  500 MB of download!!!  
And that too at night in my 590 NU plan with night unlimited!!  !!

I hope this continues in the MTNL full unlimited plan which I'm opting now!!


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2007)

^^
Dont go for the UL one dude , you will get not more than 256 on that .


----------



## blueshift (Jan 8, 2007)

My speed got increased yesterday. Router is synced at 2048Kbps and the actual speed i am getting is 1.758Mbps. Not bad but I have already consumed my 400MB limit this month. I ''l be upgrading to 700MB limit plan may be.



			
				ankitsagwekar said:
			
		

> mtnl su*k
> bsnl user get 2mbps from 1jan
> and 1gb free for 250rs that's cool
> 
> mtnl murdabad!



but that includes D/l and U/l both.


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ^^
> Dont go for the UL one dude , you will get not more than 256 on that .


But I'm geting 1-2 Mbps in Night unlimited now!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 8, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> I hope this continues in the MTNL full unlimited plan which I'm opting now!!


Which is this full unlimited plan you are talking about?


----------



## magnet (Jan 8, 2007)

Well  can somone say wht r the plans mtnl right now offering...i m on hathway plan  512kbps...night 11 to morning 9 unlimit usage......
but prepaid plan.....

and so if any change i have to do has to be done in may...i guess stuffs will settle abit till than need info regarding the night unlimit plan and plus whts that 256kbps unlimit plan...i heard mtnl doesnt offer any plan in mumbai atleast .....


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Which is this full unlimited plan you are talking about?


Rs.949 plan. Its the MTNL full unlimited plan with 256 Kbps! I hope its 1-2 Mbps now !


----------



## magnet (Jan 8, 2007)

949 including taxes and all??????can u giv any link for this plan?????Also does mtnl  place some sort of restriction..on gov,warez sites????
also  does  it support torrents and all stuffs????


aah jus heard delhi guys on unlimit plan gettin 2mbps  speed...good luk u guys...hope now pvt players come up with some stuff


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea 949 including everything! But u have to pay Rs.80 for router separately as rental fee. So, its 949+80.
Neways here r the MTNL plans
*delhi.mtnl.net.in/commercial/broadband_tariff.htm


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 8, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> But I'm geting 1-2 Mbps in Night unlimited now!



Dude how are you getting 1-2Mbps on mtnl (256kbps) unlimited plan..i am also using 256 kbps unlimited plan and their is no change in speed.


----------



## mediator (Jan 8, 2007)

^^Ya u'll get it soon. I experienced it on Jan 8 at night. Before that I was sad like u r now! 
Hehe I downloaded 700 Mb in less than an hour.....muahahahaa!


----------



## abhishek739 (Jan 9, 2007)

*i pray to god that even something like ^^ this happens to me 
*


----------



## mediator (Jan 9, 2007)

Today I'm getting this tooo! Check it out!
*img442.imageshack.us/img442/1247/screenshot7ua8.th.png
This was yesterday! Right now its around 3 a.m, I already downloaded one movie, installed kde on ubuntu, watched some youtube videos simultaneously!! 
I feel like God!


----------



## kalpik (Jan 9, 2007)

^^ What download manager are you using? Does it support parallel downloads and split downloading?


----------



## anispace (Jan 9, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Today I'm getting this tooo! Check it out!
> *img442.imageshack.us/img442/1247/screenshot7ua8.th.png
> This was yesterday! Right now its around 3 a.m, I already downloaded one movie, installed kde on ubuntu, watched some youtube videos simultaneously!!
> I feel like God!



current speed 193kbps.. how is that 2mbps or r u downloading somethin else in parallel.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 9, 2007)

i don't think they are going to boost 256 kbps unlimited plan speeds...


----------



## magnet (Jan 9, 2007)

anispace..its 2mBps=2mega bits per second...so 2048/8  u should get 256 kBps max speed.....med gettingard 192kBps so  its near the mark...also  tech i guess  med is on unlimit plan


----------



## mediator (Jan 9, 2007)

@kalpik : its "prozilla", it supports split downloads.

@anispace : Its actually 193 "KBps", not "kbps". Its the fault of the software developer for ignoring such a simple thing! Neways its the most trusted dld manager I have! I was surfing like 10 sites simlutaneoulsy when this was downloading! The maximum speed reached was around "223 KBps". Thats ver near to 2 Mbps. Neways we can never get 2Mbps straight. Becoz of headers of the packets, some bandwidth is wasted for the headers. So the "actual bandwidth = total bandwidth - bandwidth spend on headers" ! 


@tech_mastermind : Yesterday, I called my friend who was having FULL unlimited plan. Well, I told him about my Godly experiences and when he tested his speed, guess what........he was getting around 214 KBps. Huh, lucky a**, he didn't know it! 
I just hope I get the same as he is getting!


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 9, 2007)

i am too getting high speed now but it is not constant..sometimes it goes up 220KBps while sometimes it remains at 130KBps..


----------



## mediator (Jan 9, 2007)

^^I told ya so , 130 KBps is still enough at peak traffic hours!


----------



## webgenius (Jan 9, 2007)

Are you guys using torrents or download managers?


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 9, 2007)

webgenius said:
			
		

> Are you guys using torrents or download managers?



Download Manager(Flash Get)


----------



## mediator (Jan 9, 2007)

On windows "getright", on linux "prozilla"! Most of the time data is fetched via limewire!


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 9, 2007)

Here is my speed test result picture.. 
*serv2.imagehigh.com/imgss/4773409_sshot-1.th.JPG


----------



## anispace (Jan 10, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> @kalpik : its "prozilla", it supports split downloads.
> 
> @anispace : Its actually 193 "KBps", not "kbps". Its the fault of the software developer for ignoring such a simple thing! Neways its the most trusted dld manager I have! I was surfing like 10 sites simlutaneoulsy when this was downloading! The maximum speed reached was around "223 KBps". Thats ver near to 2 Mbps. Neways we can never get 2Mbps straight. Becoz of headers of the packets, some bandwidth is wasted for the headers. So the "actual bandwidth = total bandwidth - bandwidth spend on headers" !
> 
> ...



ya thts wht i was wondering. neways ur damn lucky to get those speeds on ur unlimited plan


----------



## mediator (Jan 10, 2007)

Yay


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey guys are the limited plan users are in a loss with this MTNL's upgrade to 2Mbps plan ??? Im on a 256 Kbps plan and 700 MB as my d/load limit. 

Sumtimes i get a d/load speed (as seen in Free d/load manager) of 193 kbps but never more than that. I recently d/loaded Adobe photoshop CS2 approx` 400 MB and the d/load started at a speed of say 180-193 kbps but slowly within 4-5 mins dropped to the 100kbps mark, Y is tat ?? Y its not constant ??


Please reply... 


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 10, 2007)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey guys are the limited plan users are in a loss with this MTNL's upgrade to 2Mbps plan ??? Im on a 256 Kbps plan and 700 MB as my d/load limit.
> 
> Sumtimes i get a d/load speed (as seen in Free d/load manager) of 193 kbps but never more than that. I recently d/loaded Adobe photoshop CS2 approx` 400 MB and the d/load started at a speed of say 180-193 kbps but slowly within 4-5 mins dropped to the 100kbps mark, Y is tat ?? Y its not constant ??
> 
> ...



Use FlashGet....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2007)

@ Tech

But my querry was tat Y am i getting fluctuating speeds ??it shud be sumthing from MTNL's side and not from any d/load manager...right ??

to all users: Any other user facing similar problems too ???


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 10, 2007)

yeah i am too getting fluctuaing speed but with flasget my download speed remains constant..my d/w speed is now 60KBps and the surfing speed has been slown down drastically..speed is not stable..mtnl has too do something on this..sometimes i get 15KBps d/w speed.


----------



## mediator (Jan 10, 2007)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Hey guys are the *limited plan* users are in a loss with this MTNL's upgrade to 2Mbps plan ???


Well ashu, it depends! People who only surf the net, check their emails and rarley download songs are not at loss. For them 256 Kbps is more than enough.
But, then there are people who watch youtube videos, like to downlaod songs/videos, chat endlessly, check their emails after every 5 minutes. There are people who sit in front of PC not to do some particular work but to Njoy! Some sit for a particular time limit say like 1 hr. So its a loss for them. They will keep  on downloading things. Now u said u downloaded 400 MB (adobe photoshop). What if u were still having 256 Kbps?? It wud have taken u like 4-5 hrs then!! Now its 1-2Mbps, the same thing can be downloaded in less than an hour. Means things being downloaded more quickly than before, that means download limit being used up much faster than before.

So its natural for people like u n me to use up like 700 MB of limit faster than ever with increased internet speed! It might sound obscure to u, but think about it!! => faster internet, faster depletion of download limit 



			
				ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> Sumtimes i get a d/load speed (as seen in Free d/load manager) of 193 kbps but never more than that. I recently d/loaded Adobe photoshop CS2 approx` 400 MB and the d/load started at a speed of say 180-193 kbps but slowly within 4-5 mins dropped to the 100kbps mark, Y is tat ?? Y its not constant ??


Speed depends on server too. If its heavily loaded with connections then u might not get optimum speed. It sometimes happens that servers replies with a messege "Server too busy, try again later", or something like that!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jan 10, 2007)

Well in 590NU plan my friend is getting 220KBps as the download speed even in the unlimited period.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 11, 2007)

I was also getting 220 KBps  as download speed but now back to 25-28 KBps


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 11, 2007)

mtnl 2mb speed on unlimited connection  is permanent.....njoy guys


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jan 11, 2007)

^^ On which plan(s) ?


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 11, 2007)

^^^

MTNL Triband Unlimited 256Kbps

Till now i have downloaded 6GB in 2 days


----------



## mediator (Jan 11, 2007)

hehe, even my 240 GB space seems puny to me now!


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 11, 2007)

Why is that only MTNL Delhi has full unlimited plans? In Mumbai only night unlimited is available.


----------



## panchamk (Jan 11, 2007)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Why is that only MTNL Delhi has full unlimited plans? In Mumbai only night unlimited is available.



I've been asking this question for months now, and the only answer I get is this: they're greedy bastards.


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey folks i am back on crppy speed.....

a$$ holes MTNL.........


----------



## blackleopard92 (Jan 14, 2007)

me too , 256kbps 

glory days of 590NU are over.....


----------



## drvarunmehta (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm still on high speeds on 590NU.


----------



## blueshift (Jan 14, 2007)

I am just jealous of all you guys who has Unlimited. lol


----------



## mediator (Jan 14, 2007)

Me tooo back to misery!  Neways I downloaded most of what I wished for!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 14, 2007)

the speed is back for all . lol


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Jan 14, 2007)

from thane still at 256kbps


----------



## rohus24 (Jan 14, 2007)

me at navi mumbai gettin 2 mbps


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 14, 2007)

Please post your plans too when u say u r getting 2Mbps...it helps for people like me ... because I am planning to switch to MTNL soon from crap sify!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 14, 2007)

@ navjot, 

I agree to ya bro... Users plz do the same.. it will help many ppl atleast try to state ur plans too.

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## mediator (Jan 14, 2007)

@navjot, @ashu

*MTNL PLANS* => *Click Here*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hey guys 
Y i always get good d/load as well as upload speeds wen i test my connection using speedtest.net in the Singapore server ?? see this plz.. 
*www.speedtest.net/result/74537687.png
While in Karachi, HK server i get d load as 82 and 34 kbps resp and uploads as 55 and 51 kbps resp, Y such fluctuations ?? The Singapore server gives gr8 results...

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## arnold6123 (Jan 15, 2007)

i think cause the servers are not fast enough so u getting slow speed results ..try using a server in US  i m sure it will give proper results..


----------



## Third Eye (Jan 15, 2007)

@ashu888ashu888: Do you have unlimited plan ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 16, 2007)

@ tech

No bro, my plan is 399 wala with 700 MB d/load limit. and no free plan for night.

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey does anyone know what steps BSNL has taken? Have they upgraded their plans too? On their site, I saw the speed shown as:
 Bandwidth         (wherever technically feasible)  256 Kbps/Upto 2Mbps
what does this mean?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 4, 2007)

Guys can u plesae giv me a working MTNL site so tat i can login and check my usage ?? the Mumbai site  *register.mtnl.net.in/ is jus not displaying anything. All it says is "Page cannot be displayed" 

please help me guys.....


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 4, 2007)

I think they have changed the URL....

Try this-> *203.94.243.82:8080/htmlui_en/index.html
It's working....


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 5, 2007)

The problem might be temporary....it happens once in a while that site doesn't open for quite some time...


----------

